# APR BBQ sale starts Monday April 16th at Achtuning.com!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

From April 16th to April 22nd we have the following specials for APR's anniversary BBQ sale. We'll be having our BBQ going all week so come on in and grab a tasty burger or a hot dog and check out what we have to offer for your car!
*APR Chip Specials*, buy an APR chip at regular pricing and get a free upgrade to the FlipSwitch capability and a second program of your choice (normally $149 extra) or for an extra $149 get upgraded to a full 4 program chip with security lock out, Fault code erase and throttle body adaptation (a $407 value!). And don't forget, Achtuning has no installation charges, even on 6 hour trial chips!
Here's some other specials that we're offering:
*All APR Turbo kits on sale, including Stage 3 and Stage 3+ kits.*

*All APR Intercooler kits 10% off.*

*All APR Exhausts 10% off.*

*All APR Motorsport Hoses 15% off.*

*All Carbonio Intakes and Engine covers 15% off.*


----------

